# Leather cleaner and polishing machine



## Kabz r35 Gtr (Sep 27, 2012)

Right guys!!
I'm after a leather cleaner for the r35 and don't know which one is the one to use, and would like to know which one you guys have used? Wanting to clean the rear/front seats and dash. 
Also wanting to buy a da machine so I can polish my other cars not the Gtr (I'll leave that to Paul) would you guys recommend buying one? I've never used one before all I've done is watch on you tube and it's looks so easy, but been told i can easly make a mess if I don't know what to do. Or is it better to leave the machine stuff to the professional.


----------



## D-Ranged (Aug 16, 2007)

People are right in saying you can make a mess of the paint with a DA but its not as bad as the mess you could make using a rotary.

Also, I think a lot of the people that say you are going to damage your paint using a DA have never actually used one them self and have just heard other people say it or read it on a forum.

As long as your careful, use a light cutting compound first off and move onto stronger ones if they don't do the job and don't press down hard you will be fine.

Look on Europes Largest Resource for Detailers, Valeters and Car Cleaning they have plenty of guides on how to use a DA safely and effectively.

I would go for a DAS Pro6 personally. I think Car Care Products | Detailing Products | UK - Clean Your Car are doing some good deals on them at the moment.


----------



## shaft no1 (Apr 25, 2008)

I had my black R33 resprayed nearly 3 years ago and managed to pick up swirls marks from even plush Micro Fibre cloths. Then I bought a DA about 6months ago and the results are awesome!! 
At first I was putting too much polish on the pads and it wasn't getting the polish to breakdown to a haze enough. After watching some tips on Youtube you only need a few blobs the size of 5 pence and a few squirts of detailing spray thats it!!

At first I was also moving too fast and it was leaving the polish on. Now I've had a few bashes its becoming more easy to overcome, however I'm afraid to say this is a full days work sometimes I think even more. Each panel, area takes time and there are several cut polishes that help remove marks. 

Once its done though it also helps with the applying of the waxing process and further washing applications. 
I went out the other day after work, covered it with a snowfoam prewash using a portable jet washer, did a two bucket M/F mitt waxwash, M/F towel dry off, then M/F cloth wipe down. Took 90 mins but no swirls and was smooth as hell. 

I didn't apply any wax as I lost the daylight but I'm looking forward to cleaning it this weekend....


----------



## Kabz r35 Gtr (Sep 27, 2012)

I think I'll buy one just to have a crack at it my self and see what a mess I make


----------



## shaft no1 (Apr 25, 2008)

I got mine from ebay £70 inc P&P, then spent about another £50 on pads, £60 on polish compounds. Waxes about £40. Not cheap to start off with but they now will last for ages and do a great job. My car beads off nice & properly even when its still dirty though I'm still learning the techniques, I'll be getting better with practice.


----------



## Kabz r35 Gtr (Sep 27, 2012)

Is it a da or a rotary machine? What compounds do u use, will autoglym super polish be fine?


----------



## Wouter (Jul 30, 2011)

I'm using Glyptone cleaner and conditioner on my Alfa's leather interior.


----------



## gtr_vspec (Nov 12, 2009)

I always plug this site, I honestly have no affiliation with them at all but Car Care Products | Detailing Products | Free UK Delivery.
They cover literally everything, step-by-step, by paint hardness and shade, and will recommend and sell you the products they use.


----------



## skid (Jun 22, 2008)

Go and have a look on the Detailing World Forum. You will find everything you need to know on there.


----------



## shaft no1 (Apr 25, 2008)

Kabz r35 Gtr said:


> Is it a da or a rotary machine? What compounds do u use, will autoglym super polish be fine?


Mine's a CYC dual action pro polisher. 

DAS-6 PRO Dual Action Polisher - Clean Your Car

I've been using Meguiars Ultimate Compound and Step 3 Polish. Now I'm on Liquid Shine Zero Swirl & High Cut from Machine Mart. Then I use Autoglym high definition wax.


----------



## aferx (Oct 4, 2005)

Kabz r35 Gtr said:


> Is it a da or a rotary machine? What compounds do u use, will autoglym super polish be fine?


Go for a DA Polisher not a rotary i have been doing this for 6 years and recently stepped up to a rotary totally different ball game.
If you want the best DA Polisher on the market go for Rupes Bigfoot DA Polisher everyone is using this at the moment even the professionals. 

here are some results you can get out with a DA Polisher this was a customers car i did a couple of weeks a go 

2011 AUDI


Before


After


50/50


And the finish


----------



## dave_gtr (Jun 21, 2009)

great work Aferx


----------



## aferx (Oct 4, 2005)

dave_gtr said:


> great work Aferx


Cheers mate :thumbsup:


----------



## Kabz r35 Gtr (Sep 27, 2012)

Wow!! the Audi looks stunning mate. 
It would be my first time using the machine what would u say I need to know as a first timer? Also what mistakes do some people make while using the machine.


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

Def go for a DA first. I find menzerna and 3m polishes work well.....start with lightest pad and lightest polish and work up until you see a cut....patience required until you find the combo that work best on condition of the paint.


----------



## Kabz r35 Gtr (Sep 27, 2012)

Thanks Stevie


----------



## dave_gtr (Jun 21, 2009)

I use a DA with menzerna polish too, great stuff


----------



## pwpro (Jun 6, 2009)

for a one step product on leather go for Swissvax leather cleaner it leaves a lovely fresh smell and a super matte finish 

for deep cleaning leather theres only LTT to consider 

auto foam to clean then auto protect 

truly amazing products 

they also produce auto maintain which is great for a regular wipe down


----------



## DriftnStack (Jan 28, 2007)

dave_gtr said:


> I use a DA with menzerna polish too, great stuff


Excuse the stupid question - but this is all new on me: DA is a dual action polisher is it?

I need to keep doing what you were doing Dave - the finish is epic!


----------



## D-Ranged (Aug 16, 2007)

DriftnStack said:


> Excuse the stupid question - but this is all new on me: DA is a dual action polisher is it?
> 
> I need to keep doing what you were doing Dave - the finish is epic!


Yes mate


----------



## DriftnStack (Jan 28, 2007)

Thanks bud


----------



## Karls (Jul 12, 2010)

There's leather in a R35?....really?


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

Karls said:


> There's leather in a R35?....really?


Only on the Mines wheel:thumbsup:


----------



## Karls (Jul 12, 2010)

Stevie76 said:


> Only on the Mines wheel:thumbsup:


Doh! :thumbsup:


----------

